# bread machine: no aluminum or teflon?



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

is it out there? i have failed again at making bread by hand, and am researching bread machines.

does anyone know of a machine whose inner pan isnt aluminum or teflon coated?

thanks, tabitha


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

This is what finally convinced me to try it by hand again! Have you seen the Tassajara Bread Book? I got it from my library and it made me a bread baker! I use my electric mixer to "stir", but I enjoy the kneading. (Did -we're gluten-free now, and I miss miss miss my ww bread!).


----------



## toraji (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't think such a thing exists. They are usually coated so you can pop the finished bread out easily.

Can you describe what wasn't working with your handmade bread? Honestly speaking, it took me 5 years of practice to finally come out with beautiful artisan bread. (but I really didn't try that hard since DH bakes wonderful loaves! I'm totally spoiled.)

So it does take a while to get the hang of it, but don't get discouraged. Hand made bread is like nothing else, and the results are so rewarding.

2 good books on homemade artisan bread:
Bread Alone by Daniel Leader
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...books&n=507846
The Bread Baker's Apprentice
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...e&s=books&st=*


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

thanks for the book ideas!

well, i just got an email response from Rapunzel, who says my latest failure wasnt my fault: the recipe on the back of their organic yeast is a typo. gee, thanks.

every bread i have made is heavy. i use only WW flour, so i expect some of this, but i have tasted light sandwich-quality WW bread before and i know it is possible!

i also don't care for the very 'yeasty' flavor- i like something milder or sour. not too yeasty. i do need a book on bread i guess, as i have never read one, just used a few recipes.

another thing to buy! at least they are cheaper than bread machines.

thanks, tabitha


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Laurel's Kitchen Bread Book: A Guide to Whole Grain Breadmaking . Big thumbs up for this one. It's the book that finally taught me how to make WW bread that didn't double as a door stop.


----------



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

i'm glad you figured out the yeast typo!

FYI - the type of wheat you grind definitely makes a difference in the weight of the loaf. hard white wheat (not white flour, haha) makes a lighter loaf but still gives you the whole-wheatiness.









and SAF instant yeast works the best too. good luck!


----------



## NEE (Jun 1, 2002)

I too thought I was going to have to abandon my bread maker when I learned about Teflon off-gassing at high temps. What I do now is use the bread maker to make the dough then bake the bread in the oven. I've used the generic "dough" function for all kinds of breads (including whole wheat) as well as pizza dough and have had great results. You have to be around at a few more points during the whole process, but I think it's worth it for that amazing smell of baking bread...

Here's what I do:
Put ingred. in bread maker pan.
Set on "dough" function. Come back 1.5 hours later.
Pour dough out onto floured surface.
Shape into loaf shape. Put in lightly-oiled loaf pan.
Cover with tea towel and let rise for 30-45 min. (til doubled).
Pre-heat oven to 375. Bake for about 30 min.
Cool bread a bit, slice, slather with butter and fight children off to be sure I get least one piece before it's gone!


----------

